# A Video of my birds



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a short video i put together tonight 


http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...action=view&current=Showertimeforthebirds.flv


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute.... they look like there all enjoying themselves


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the only one who was glad when it was over, was baby The white face female that is soaked LOL the rest wanted more, if we had a automatic sprayer in our house these birds would be in 7th heaven LOL


I'm uploaing a video now of our quaker, he made up his own song a few nights ago, it's long, and taking for ever but when its done i'll b posting it as well.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Is your Quaker a good singer...lol whats it like having a Quaker I have heard good and bad things about them, but there is nothing like asking someone that has one when I was researching birds Quaker was on my list of a maybe some day


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome!
i am hoping to that with my guys soon...
so far i have to travel between quarantine rooms...
and some of my babies are not used to the mister yet...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, what a great video. They are really enjoying themselves....and you have some gorgeous birds!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

laurago said:


> Is your Quaker a good singer...lol whats it like having a Quaker I have heard good and bad things about them, but there is nothing like asking someone that has one when I was researching birds Quaker was on my list of a maybe some day


he can be a good singer when he want's to be lol

It's a iffy situation all 3 i've got have had other owners, before me and they're older, and set in thier ways and are extreamly loud but they are commical, photo bucket is giving me issues and not wanting to upload the video, but i'll keep trying it's very cute but i had to slide my camera over on my desk and just hit record i couldn't hold the cam , because as soon as i'd turn around to video him he'd stop! lol so since my pc is by the tv there are parts of the video you can't hear billy very well over the t.v but he gets louder 


Thank you all - I love they're startin to get into bieng sprayed, i've even caught a couple of them in the actual bathtub we have for them, but by the time i get my cam they're out 

now to get all the budgies into it so they'd stop bathing in thier water dish i'd be set lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great video, It looks like they are really enjoying themselves


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute video- like the song. Their cage looks a bit empty-(perches) were you cleaning it out at the time?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they really look like they were enjoying that. Dooby just runs from the spray and if I put a bath down for him he will jump in and jump straight out again. lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Dooby just runs from the spray


Georgie does the same thing, she runs and gives me dirty looks like how dare YOU do that to me ...hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They look like they love having a shower  For perches Spike has a rope, manzita and two more Iam not sure off. I really like the manzita one it seems like it will last forever


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww, they really look like they were enjoying that. Dooby just runs from the spray and if I put a bath down for him he will jump in and jump straight out again. lol


Same here, they will drink out of the bath, will step in but will just get back out agen


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Cute video- like the song. Their cage looks a bit empty-(perches) were you cleaning it out at the time?



nope both cages have 2 long perches the entire length of the cage,and thier toys and dishes they don't get caged up any more the doors are open 24/7 they're always out on top of the cage or the play gym or on the cage doors ,


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> nope both cages have 2 long perches the entire length of the cage,and thier toys and dishes they don't get caged up any more the doors are open 24/7 they're always out on top of the cage or the play gym or on the cage doors ,


I know they're out all the time but it's good to give them a variety of perches. Personally, I don't like those perches for tiels because I find them too small for their feet. You should still add a few different ones. Sitting on the same perch is not good for their feet.


----------

